
Handmade HDMI capture card for Raspberry Pi and software - mdevaev
https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/ie0cbi/handmade_hdmi_capture_card
======
kayfox
For those who dont want to solder, theres a module for this:
[https://auvidea.eu/product/70501/](https://auvidea.eu/product/70501/)

Mouser:
[https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Auvidea/70501?qs=EU6FO9...](https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Auvidea/70501?qs=EU6FO9ffTwcl%252BA7ajZcePA%3D%3D&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5uj835it6wIVtx-
tBh1-UgetEAQYASABEgLF4_D_BwE)

Datasheet:
[https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/864/B10x_technical_refere...](https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/864/B10x_technical_reference_1.4-1130369.pdf)

Edit: Theres also this one on Amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0899L6ZXZ/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0899L6ZXZ/)

------
peterburkimsher
Slightly off-topic, but I've been wanting an HDMI Freeze button for a while.

I looked at the auvidea link that kayfox suggested, and could probably
implement it in software on an RPi. But that has limited resolution and frame
rate (25 fps).

For a feature built into most projectors, I'm surprised there's no products to
do this.

~~~
kayfox
The resolution and framerate issues with that solution appear to be software
implementation limitations, I haven't looked into them, but I would expect
they could be resolved, since they appear to be an artifact of just one
developers environment being tested against.

------
java-man
Hand-soldered BGA chip, wow.

~~~
elFarto
I came across a video of someone soldering a WLCSP package IC, with a
soldering iron tip about as big as the chip itself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edERx4x5eY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edERx4x5eY0)

~~~
dempseye
And I thought I was good for soldering a TQFP 32 package to a DIP adapter!

